# LG 42LB5610 Full HD LED TV Review



## Gollum (Oct 14, 2014)

The TV has no signal 
*i.imgur.com/048PxCQ.jpg


No seriously, it did not have any signal


Alright lets get down to it.
I bought this TV for 49K from LG store as part of Diwali Offer.

The TV has a Full HD IPS panel
*i.imgur.com/cvs7JVr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GJDY7wh.jpg
And can run windows 8
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm Kidding, that's my PC hooked on to it via USB.
.
.
.
I'm Kidding again, its connected via the HDMI port. Which it has 2
*i.imgur.com/fJBUnzG.jpg

2HDMI
1USB - Supports 2TB NTFS File system and Fat32
Component input and AV input along with antenna inputs available.


Settings page looks like the image below. No seriously, that is literally the settings page.
*i.imgur.com/T8fPlMS.jpg


it supports Emma Watson...err SIMPLINK
*i.imgur.com/SZjgkYh.jpg

When you first plug HDMI - you may not get full image and it may go out of the screen border.
The best option to use is the Just Scan for all devices.
I tested, my PC, PS3, PS4, Airtel Digital TV HD and PS2 (DVD component input)
*i.imgur.com/TkPxwSB.jpg

It has many image modes and you can modify all of them
*i.imgur.com/N4AksvX.jpg
Thankfully there is a reset option if you mess them all up. I did 

Advanced image menu was a bouncer for me.
*i.imgur.com/6bWvtQK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/p1u3KuL.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0WYSR2W.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ARRDl1H.jpg



Audio options are only available if you have set the output to TV Speakers (because they are not so good. OK but not great)
Oh and you can connect your headphones or PC speakers via Headphone out 3.5mm socket. (This disables all audio enhancements)
*i.imgur.com/6CmSB4D.jpg

It has an awesome feature to bypass audio processing to avoid any audio lag. believe me, TV's have this issue. But not here sir.
*i.imgur.com/OCyjI4F.jpg

Some other Audio Features you may never use.
*i.imgur.com/bN87QPZ.jpg



It can play a Crap load of stuff via USB
MUSIC - mp3
*i.imgur.com/ukx33tE.jpg

PHOTO - jpg and other formats that I did not bother to test.
*i.imgur.com/eO1Jlmt.jpg

VIDEO - too many formats that does include MKV
*i.imgur.com/vU0kh83.jpg

The UI looks like this when you connect a HDD to the TV
*i.imgur.com/FPWsXCp.jpg

It does not Play DTS audio
But, it can resume video from the same point where you left off.
*i.imgur.com/ejZXmmz.jpg

CONS:


Spoiler



Seriously dont read it. It will not affect you in any way.


Spoiler



What has been read cannot be unread



Spoiler



CONS: Yea, every one wants to know this.
It has only one 
DSE: Dirty Screen effect
This tv has it, 
I am was so disappointed that I tried to get the TV replaced on Day 2
Went to the store and found that all the TV's had it. Literally any tv about 40" has it. be it 3D, Smart, 4k.
You name them they have em, SONY, SAMSUNG, LG, PANASONIC, TOSHIBA, MICROMAX, VU and others that I dont remember the name of.
I went to Adhishwar, Croma, Pai, Girias, E-zone, LG brand Store.

This goddamn shat is so annoying that once you see it, you cannot unsee it and its gonna screw the hell out of your OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder )



I researched about it and Found this to be related to the technology itself. The bigger the screen the more you have it.
Its more noticeable when you have a sceen that pans. Like a football match, or a cricket game. **** that you will see most of the time as an Indian.

I am an artist and I have experience with very expensive HP Dream color displays so every other screen that I see, looks inferior. This is the best IPS panel that I have seen so far.
So don't worry, if you don't have a trained eye like me, you will not notice the DSE at all.


Spoiler



Its most noticeable on solid colors which have a very light shade. Like sky blue and gray.
Gray Uniformity:
*www.rtings.com/images/reviews/lb5600/lb5600-dse-small.jpg












Feel free to ask any questions, like did you sell one or both your kidneys to buy this?
can you give me your PS4 and so on.
No seriously, if you have any doubts, just post them here.

Performance:
Input Lag:
*www.rtings.com/images/reviews/lb5600/lb5600-input-lag-small.jpg
Viewing Angle:
[youtube]vyUh2TsbQJg[/youtube]
Black Uniformity:
*www.rtings.com/images/reviews/lb5600/lb5600-uniformity-small.jpg
Motion Blur:
*www.rtings.com/images/reviews/lb5600/lb5600-motion-blur-small.jpg

Resources:
Rtings.com - Find your TV


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanx for the post mortem...
good review 

for DSE i have some info
Gray Uniformity of 2014 TVs: Dirty Screen Effect (DSE)

does this issue exists on old model from 2013,2012 etc?
*
Q: In the image posted for HDD..does the files (1st & 3rd in 4th row) with cross icon...playable?*


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanx for the post mortem...
> good review
> 
> for DSE i have some info
> ...




Wow I have the exact DSE lol

A:
No they do not play as they are corrupt files, that don't play anywhere.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the review. 

On a scale of 10 , how mch would you rate it;s video quality? Other people might ... will go all "Why did you buy LG, why didn't you go for Sony,Sony is te besstttt", I just want to have the satisfaction of getting a more than decent TV with it's own set of +ves ( LG IPS vs Sony , true colors vs enhanced picture let's not start this debate now) that didn't cost a bomb.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2014)

mitraark said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> On a scale of 10 , how mch would you rate it;s video quality? Other people might ... will go all "Why did you buy LG, why didn't you go for Sony,Sony is te besstttt", I just want to have the satisfaction of getting a more than decent TV with it's own set of +ves ( LG IPS vs Sony , true colors vs enhanced picture let's not start this debate now) that didn't cost a bomb.



Well, If I don't consider my OCD, then its 9
With ocd, 7.8

I noticed yesterday that the DSE is not visible if you watch the screen from a distance. If my eyes have to go from one corner to other to see things, then I would notice this issue.

Trust me, Sony also has this issue unless you buy a very expensive version. Which will also have it but just lesser.

Movies:9/10 - super realistic colours and awesome contrast - You will love watching transformers and anime on it
Games: 9.9/10 - very good response rate - C-mon 100Fps
PC:9/10 - very sharp - read TDF posts sitting far away lel
TV:7/10 - still awesome but OCD kicks in during football and cricket matches due to dse.

*Advisory *- for all TV users, don't use the backlight at 100% and contrast at 100% when watching TV, the logo will burn into the screen.
Save your screen by reducing the backlight to less than 80 and decrease the contrast to 80 or lesser.


----------



## mitraark (Oct 15, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Well, If I don't consider my OCD, then its 9
> With ocd, 7.8
> 
> I noticed yesterday that the DSE is not visible if you watch the screen from a distance. If my eyes have to go from one corner to other to see things, then I would notice this issue.
> ...



Thanks for the detailed review and reply. Much appreciated. 

I didn't know logo burning happens in LEDs , I thought that was a Plasma TV issue.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2014)

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: u can try the settings given by users in HiFi forums for best display quality


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]: u can try the settings given by users in HiFi forums for best display quality



I would appreciate if you could share a link to the specific thread.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2014)

Gollum said:


> I would appreciate if you could share a link to the specific thread.


LG 55LB6300 Calibration and Picture Settings (50LB6300, 47LB6300, 42LB6300, 60LB6300)

TV Setup Guide: 14 tips for getting the best picture quality out of your TV | Techradar India


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> LG 55LB6300 Calibration and Picture Settings (50LB6300, 47LB6300, 42LB6300, 60LB6300)
> 
> TV Setup Guide: 14 tips for getting the best picture quality out of your TV | Techradar India



Thanks mate,
I tried these settings but they lead to a bit bland colours.

I like the BUilt in PIcture wizard 3 tool with which you can calibrate the best color for your TV


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Thanks mate,
> I tried these settings but they lead to a bit bland colours.
> 
> I like the BUilt in PIcture wizard 3 tool with which you can calibrate the best color for your TV


No worries...keep experimenting with colors


----------



## Gollum (Oct 27, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> No worries...keep experimenting with colors



The colour settings in this thing are beyond me.
ISF certified means you can do a whole lot of photoshop level tinkering with the tv color.

I did notice that the tv gets temporary LCD burn-in if you use the backlight and contrast at 100%. Especially with star movies HD (i'm never watching that channel)


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

Gollum said:


> The colour settings in this thing are beyond me.
> ISF certified means you can do a whole lot of photoshop level tinkering with the tv color.
> 
> I did notice that the tv gets temporary LCD burn-in if you use the backlight and contrast at 100%. Especially with star movies HD (i'm never watching that channel)



only with star movies HD or any other channel as well?


----------



## Gollum (Oct 28, 2014)

so far only star movies as the movie name comes in white text along with a solid blue background. high contrast can temporarily leave the movie name burnt into the screen.
all i had to do was reduce the contrast to 80 and backlight to 50. and done. no issues. best channel for the tv is national geo hd. translucent channel logo.


----------



## noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey

If i connect my creative speakers to this TV, can i control the volume level with the TV remote ?


----------



## djfreaky (Jul 26, 2015)

Still not sure if this tv hdmi supports ARC audio relay channel.Sound is  good and adequate for my requirement as this is a gift for my parents  but i think for a bigger living room alternate sound arrangements  required. This tv has only digital optical out so even if i have an  5.1 that has optical  input then also not sure 5.1 can decode dolby surrond sound transmitted  by the tv or will it give only stereo sound 2 channel.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 26, 2015)

noob said:


> Hey
> 
> If i connect my creative speakers to this TV, can i control the volume level with the TV remote ?


yes


djfreaky said:


> Still not sure if this tv hdmi supports ARC audio relay channel.Sound is  good and adequate for my requirement as this is a gift for my parents  but i think for a bigger living room alternate sound arrangements  required. This tv has only digital optical out so even if i have an  5.1 that has optical  input then also not sure 5.1 can decode dolby surrond sound transmitted  by the tv or will it give only stereo sound 2 channel.



its a passthrough bitstream output for content that you play from hdd.
for the rest if you have an av receiver it will do the 5.1 decoding. TV is not meant to do that but it supports dd and dismissed the sound to 2ch if it has to play audio from its own speakers


----------



## djfreaky (Jul 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> yes
> 
> 
> its a passthrough bitstream output for content that you play from hdd.
> for the rest if you have an av receiver it will do the 5.1 decoding. TV is not meant to do that but it supports dd and dismissed the sound to 2ch if it has to play audio from its own speakers



Thnkx,
Does any of the hdmi port support ARC?


----------



## dharamendra8888@gmail.com (Aug 6, 2015)

LG 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD - 22M35D Monitor is one of the best monitor that produce vivid and bright picture at 1920 x 1080 pixels of resolution. Monitor is super energy saving as it only need 18W power supply. Comes with 3 year manufacturer warranty and respond very fastly. For more details click here Monitors: Buy Monitors Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## dharamendra8888@gmail.com (Aug 6, 2015)

LG 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD - 22M35D Monitor is one of the best monitor that produce vivid and bright picture at 1920 x 1080 pixels of resolution. Monitor is super energy saving as it only need 18W power supply. Comes with 3 year manufacturer warranty and respond very fastly. For more detail click here Monitors: Buy Monitors Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## dharamendra8888@gmail.com (Aug 6, 2015)

LG 22M35D Monitor is one of the best monitor that produce vivid and bright picture at 1920 x 1080 pixels of resolution. Monitor is super energy saving as it only need 18W power supply. Comes with 3 year manufacturer warranty and respond very quick.

LG 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD - 22M35D Monitor


----------

